# Outdoor storage



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Any suggestions where I can find some form of outdoor storage unit? Needs to be big enough to store a selection of kids toys and seat cushions to protect them from the sun and dust over the summer. Maybe 2m x 1m surface area.

I've not found anything in Dragon Mart or Dubizzle. Ace hardware sells the kind of thing I'm after, but it's expensive for what it is.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Cheap tent from Carrefour ?


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

I like the slightly lateral thinking, but I'm wanting something a bit more substantial than a tent. However, never say never.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Then a cheap garden shed.

If you want substantial then you won't get cheaper than that without hoping to find a unicorn.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Cheap tent from Carrefour ?


I've seen prefabricated garden sheds at Carrefour.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you wanna think a little further outside the box there's a place in RAK that sometimes advertises Aircraft Cargo Containers for sale on Dubizzle.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ace hardware do rubber storage cupboards and boxes from a large chest up to a small shed. They are reasonably priced and I think they would hold their value well if/when you come to sell it.


----------

